# EMT Pants



## wwfd172 (Dec 28, 2015)

im 6'4 and wear 38x38 jeans. im having trouble trying to find 38x38 emt pants. does anybody know where i can find some fairly cheap.


----------



## DMaddrey19 (Dec 28, 2015)

wwfd172 said:


> im 6'4 and wear 38x38 jeans. im having trouble trying to find 38x38 emt pants. does anybody know where i can find some fairly cheap.


I was looking on my instagram and its this page called ems_universe and they posted a image of this website called galls.com go check out that website they should have it on there


----------



## DMaddrey19 (Dec 28, 2015)

wwfd172 said:


> im 6'4 and wear 38x38 jeans. im having trouble
> trying to find 38x38 emt pants. does anybody know where i can find some fairly cheap.


Here is a link to the pants
http://m.galls.com/elbeco-ripstop-adu-emt-trousers?PMSRCH=emt pants


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 29, 2015)

LA Police gear.com they have all sizes plus the factory un-hemmed ones so you can mate them whatever size you like


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2015)

FWIW, the LA police gear brand pansy are great. I have a couple of pair in khaki and brown for weekend and chores. They're really great and inexpensive.


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 1, 2016)

511 tacticle has good quality pants that are a little more expensive but good quality and have unhemmed sizes as well


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Leggings. Sew tacticle pockets onto them.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 2, 2016)

What does "tacticle" mean?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tactical*


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Clerly, iz spell good.


----------



## wwfd172 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys, I actully bought a pair of ****ies EMT pants and they are very good


----------



## squirrel15 (Jan 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> What does "tacticle" mean?


Well you only need two pockets, whether they are cargo pocket sized or not will differ person to person


----------



## wwfd172 (Jan 14, 2016)

wwfd172 said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I actully bought a pair of ****ies EMT pants and they are very good


Dic kies


----------



## BlauerMfg (Apr 19, 2016)

http://www.blauer.com/medic-response-trousers-8828.html


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 3, 2016)

i wear green cargo pants i had to hem them they were long but im a 14


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> What does "tacticle" mean?


heavy duty? not sure i have tactical boots so


----------

